# Srixon zx5 & zx7



## Deleted member 3432 (Sep 18, 2020)

We had the Srixon rep at Silloth today so took the opportunity to test the new irons.

I have played Srixon z745's since they came out having played Mizuno's prior to that.

Zx7 is just quality, looks and feels great, just like a Mizuno only better.....

Zx5 has a slightly thicker topline altough it is not as chunky as I expected it to be. It is definately not in the game improver category. What is noticable is a firmer feel at impact than the zx7, although you still get enough feedback to know exactly where on the clubface you have struck it unlike some irons. Being Srixon, both irons have the 'v sole'.

Certainly taking serious consideration to buying these, 4&5 in zx5 and the rest in zx7 would work for me which would be my 1st blended set but I'm not getting younger...

Combined with the Nippon Pro Modus 120 stiff they brought my spin down a little from my current set which is what I was looking for. Not hit the Nippon shaft before and I was impressed with it. Project x and the Pro Modus 105 in x flex were not for me, never get on with Project x and the 105 just reinforced the fact I struggle with lighter shafts.

Fitter had the new RTX Zipcore wedges with him. Didn't have time to hit them but they look very nice indeed, pro is getting wedge fitting cart shortly so will revisit that I reckon.

Get trying these if you get the chance guys and discover the best kept 'secret' in the game.


----------



## patricks148 (Sep 19, 2020)

been thinking of a change for some time, i notice that the lofts are a bit stronger at the top of the bag. Tain do Srixon, but doesn't have the new ones yet and i don't think they have the Ctaper 120 i get on best with


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Sep 19, 2020)

patricks148 said:



			been thinking of a change for some time, i notice that the lofts are a bit stronger at the top of the bag. Tain do Srixon, but doesn't have the new ones yet and i don't think they have the Ctaper 120 i get on best with
		
Click to expand...

I didn't ask the fitter about the range of shafts, just hit what what he gave me to start with and then we fine tuned it after seeing what worked and what didn't.

Fairly sure you are correct though about the Ctaper, I think they do $taper but that is obviously a different shaft.


----------



## Ethan (Sep 19, 2020)

Srixons are great clubs, like Mizunos as mentioned above. I have a blended set of 585 and 785s and they are one of the best sets I have ever had. Their club ranges tend to evolve rather than drastically change, so I am not in the market for new ones but if I were the ZX5/7 blended set would be very near the top of the list. I think they do a pretty decent selection of custom shafts and may be able to get others not strictly on the list. C-taper certainly used to be on the list but these things change.


----------



## patricks148 (Sep 27, 2020)

went to a Srixon Demo day at Tain yesterday. rec X5 4-7 and X7 in 8, 9 PW with Modus 105. 

admit they are stronger than my blades but 15 yards further carry, whic is not to be sneezed at

looks like the lova affair with Mizuno could be coming to an end....


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Sep 27, 2020)

patricks148 said:



			went to a Srixon Demo day at Tain yesterday. rec X5 4-7 and X7 in 8, 9 PW with Modus 105.

admit they are stronger than my blades but 15 yards further carry, whic is not to be sneezed at

looks like the lova affair with Mizuno could be coming to an end.... 

Click to expand...

Bit of a change in shaft from the C-Taper, obviously works though.

Definately nice bats, not ordered mine yet but I will shortly.


----------



## patricks148 (Sep 27, 2020)

saving_par said:



			Bit of a change in shaft from the C-Taper, obviously works though.

Definately nice bats, not ordered mine yet but I will shortly.
		
Click to expand...

serious drop in CHS, so said they were working against me.. not ordered yet waiting on the price from the pro. Felt pretty good, much higher ball flight and  10 to 15 yards more carry according to them... after todays poor ball striking, wish i'd already got them


----------



## Ethan (Sep 27, 2020)

saving_par said:



			Bit of a change in shaft from the C-Taper, obviously works though.

Definately nice bats, not ordered mine yet but I will shortly.
		
Click to expand...

So, if I understand correctly, you have Mizuno blades with KBS C-taper and the Srixons with NS Modus 105 hit it about 15 yards further? I suspect a decent amount of that differential is due to the Srixon heads vs the Mizzy blades. The ball really pops off my 585s, so I am sure the same is true of the ZX5s. C-taper is a bit of a Marmite shaft, some love it, others hate it. I had them some years ago and found it to be dull feeling but straight with a pretty piercing flight. The Modus 105 is not the same sort of beast at all, with a higher flight and a lot more feel.

Have you checked if Srixon can do a custom set with C-taper?


----------



## patricks148 (Oct 1, 2020)

Ethan said:



			So, if I understand correctly, you have Mizuno blades with KBS C-taper and the Srixons with NS Modus 105 hit it about 15 yards further? I suspect a decent amount of that differential is due to the Srixon heads vs the Mizzy blades. The bad really popos off my 585s, so I am sure the same is true of the ZX5s. C-taper is a bit of a Marmite shaft, some love out, others hate it. I had them some years ago and found it to be dull feeling but straight with a pretty piercing flight. The Modus 105 is not the same sort of beats at all, with a higher flight and a lot more feel.

Have you checked if Srixon can do a custom set with C-taper?
		
Click to expand...

wrong person dear boy, it was me not SP


----------



## Sats (Oct 1, 2020)

I do like the Srixons, but I'm a loyalist and my pro shop doesn't stock them so not for me.


----------



## Ethan (Oct 1, 2020)

patricks148 said:



			wrong person dear boy, it was me not SP
		
Click to expand...

OK, wrong person but otherwise correct assumption?


----------



## patricks148 (Oct 1, 2020)

Ethan said:



			OK, wrong person but otherwise correct assumption?
		
Click to expand...

Yes, i'm slightly sus about the gains with the Srixons after thinking about it. i've had a few demo's and even had a few fitting with the my pro. every time we have come back to the ctaper. which as you say it a bit dead, but when i'm swinging well is no problem.

going to see my mate today and try the new Mizuno JPX 2021 forged, will get an honest assessment from him


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Dec 17, 2020)

saving_par said:



			We had the Srixon rep at Silloth today so took the opportunity to test the new irons.

I have played Srixon z745's since they came out having played Mizuno's prior to that.

Zx7 is just quality, looks and feels great, just like a Mizuno only better.....

Zx5 has a slightly thicker topline altough it is not as chunky as I expected it to be. It is definately not in the game improver category. What is noticable is a firmer feel at impact than the zx7, although you still get enough feedback to know exactly where on the clubface you have struck it unlike some irons. Being Srixon, both irons have the 'v sole'.

Certainly taking serious consideration to buying these, 4&5 in zx5 and the rest in zx7 would work for me which would be my 1st blended set but I'm not getting younger...

Combined with the Nippon Pro Modus 120 stiff they brought my spin down a little from my current set which is what I was looking for. Not hit the Nippon shaft before and I was impressed with it. Project x and the Pro Modus 105 in x flex were not for me, never get on with Project x and the 105 just reinforced the fact I struggle with lighter shafts.

Fitter had the new RTX Zipcore wedges with him. Didn't have time to hit them but they look very nice indeed, pro is getting wedge fitting cart shortly so will revisit that I reckon.

Get trying these if you get the chance guys and discover the best kept 'secret' in the game.
		
Click to expand...

I ordered a combo set of 4/5 iron in ZX5 and 6-PW in ZX7 with Nippon Pro Modus 120 shafts and managed to use them once before the November lockdown.

Not managed to hit a ball for a variety of reasons until today for a variety of reasons.

My local range has just reopened following reburbishment so I got myself down there this after to hit a few balls and get more familiar with the irons. Despite being very tired after coming off nights, ropey back and not hitting a ball for 6 weeks I managed to swing the club fairly well.

The only thing I can say is these are superb irons. Having not had a blended set before the one thing I will say is that looking in the bag you cannot tell the difference looking at the clubheads. Unlike some other brands Srixon have nailed this.

These clubs will really suit a variety of handicaps and you could make the the split in the set just about anywhere.

If you are looking to buy new irons and you have a chance to demo Srixon's make sure you do as they are class.


----------



## chrisd (Dec 18, 2020)

saving_par said:



			If you are looking to buy new irons and you have a chance to demo Srixon's make sure you do as they are class.
		
Click to expand...

I am not buying new irons 
I am not buying new irons 
I am not buying new irons 
I am not buying new irons 
I am not buying new irons 
I am not buying new irons 

But if I were to (I am not buying new irons) I would definitely look at Srixons😋😋


----------



## Blue in Munich (Dec 19, 2020)

chrisd said:



*I am not buying new irons
I am not buying new irons
I am not buying new irons
I am not buying new irons
I am not buying new irons
I am not buying new irons*

But if I were to *(I am not buying new irons)* I would definitely look at Srixons😋😋
		
Click to expand...

I'm disappointed that the moderators allow such blatant lies to be posted on the forum.


----------



## Wabinez (Dec 20, 2020)

A mate has just picked up his set of blended Srixons...4 and 5 in the ZX5, the rest in ZX7. 

They look mint!


----------



## Canary_Yellow (Dec 22, 2020)

I’ve got a set of the Srixon 565 irons and I think they are superb. I thought about going for a split set, but actually in the end, the 565s suited my eye through the bag and I like that extra bit of forgiveness. I can see why the 7x5 appeals though, they are beautiful. The 5x5 as you say aren’t game improvers really, they sit in that mid range, which is just what I want from a club.

Envious of your new set - they’re such beautiful clubs. As others have said, I don’t know why there isn’t more hype about Srixon irons, they’re awesome.


----------

